# Article/blog: do wine and cigars mix?



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

The author of this page doesn't seem to think so. I of course would say yes.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

They damn sure do. And very well, I think.


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

I love the fact that the first comment--_*against*_ his opinion--is from a SOTL. :ss


----------



## hoax (Aug 7, 2007)

Deep down I'm a beer snob at heart.

But even I agree that wind and cigars pair nicely.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

The last cigar I smoked (on Sunday, a nice pretty full-bodied Gurkha G5 Avenger), I had with a glass of red wine (don't laugh, it's called 'Menage a Trois' and it's a decent blend I picked up for $10/bottle).

While the wine is decent and certainly drinkable and at a great price, it's not exceptional (obviously with that price, it's more of a daily drinker/table wine).

I've usually had a cocktail or a glass of cognac, whiskey or a nice tequiia with my cigars and this was, I think, the first time I paired one with a red wine and I was a little apprehensive.

I FREAKING loved it. I'm not sure what took my so long to try it. And I'm not sure why or how, but the cigar made the wine taste (for me anyway) like a heavy, delicious & silky $50 Amarone or something of the like.

You know what else I did (and I'm not quite sure why maybe for the special effect), I even blew some of my smoke into the glass to watch it hang in there and then I blew it out. The combined aroma of wine & cigar was AWESOME.

I'm a buyer. Size.


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

They definately pair well - I've even hosted a couple of Wine & Cigar pairings!

At least he provides *some* disclosure:

"_My experience with cigars is *mostly limited to the four-packs of* *Swisher Sweets* my high school buddies and I bought [...] I've puffed on a handful of luxury, premium cigars in recent years, *but didn't find the experience at all pleasing*, and it certainly didn't enhance my subsequent appreciation of wine. In fact, quite the opposite._"

FWIW


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

In general, I would say dry wine and cigars do not mix well.

*Wines with more acid like Madeira pair the best with cigars, no question. *:tu

Champagne works pretty well with cigars too.

Do I drink wine with cigars? Yes, is it ideal, no...


----------



## tsolomon (Feb 23, 2008)

I had a nice Zin the other night that went really well with the Esencia I was smoking, but I find it much harder to match a wine with cigars. Tried it with a differnt cigar the next night and it just didn't work out. The one wine that suprises me at how well goes with cigars is the Kim Crawford Sauvignon Blanc, but it's much easier to match a Port, Bourbon or Rum with cigars.

As for this guy, it doesn't sound like he like cigars to begin with, so who cares what he thinks. :ss


----------



## GoodFella (Nov 3, 2007)

for me its 50/50. i have had some cigars that over power the wine and some wine that overpower the cigar. yes they go mix well but its all about finding that match. will i be drinking a 50 year old bordex while smoking a 2007 Jose L Piedra any time soon, NO.


----------



## pogo1541 (Aug 27, 2008)

I pair my cigars with wine all the time. I'm usually drinking a red Zin or Cabernet Sauvignon so my cigar choices usually lean to the medium-full - full range. But I could see a milder smoke may be overpowered by a full bodied wine.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The guy in the article is not cigar smoker, so his opinion should be taken lightly. If you don't enjoy cigars and love wine; then of course you do not think cigars are a good match...


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

"I’ve puffed on a handful of luxury, premium cigars in recent years, but didn’t find the experience at all pleasing" 

The guy obviously doesn't like cigars on their own so how could we take his opinion seriously about how well they mix with wine? That would be like me saying that ass nasty Kimchi doesn't pair well with my cigar.


----------



## Davearob (Jun 5, 2008)

I had a Taboo special forces with a inexpensive bottle of merlot the other evening. I was very surprised how well the full bodied cigar went with the wine. For me it seemed to bring out a spicy flavor from the SFO. I will definitely being doing this again.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Davearob said:


> For me it seemed to bring out a spicy flavor from the SFO.


That, and for me, how the cigar seemed to bring out the flavor in the wine.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

I love drinking wine with cigars...I usually drink a port or madeira


----------



## Langod (Aug 8, 2008)

I love red wines and I drink good wines fairly often. I am a beginner when it comes to cigars -- I only "discovered" them about two months ago. 
But even I have already found that red wine and cigars go together quite well.

One of the comments to his article was, "...I suppose a prerequisite is that you like wine and cigars separately before you like them together." I think that's the key right there since the author admits he doesn't like tobacco in any form by the third paragraph.

The author of the article is an idiot. He is exactly what people visualize (unfortunately) when they hear the term "wine snob."


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Ok... my comment on his article may be too sarcastic to make it past the approval. heh


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I was wrong. It was approved.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I think they pair well together and I regularly enjoy a glass of wine while I smoke. I've been surprised how well they can complement each other. I just try to be careful and not drink something that is too full bodied so as to over power the cigar. I'm also a fan of drinking port while smoking. 

Man, I think I'm going to have to light up and have a glass right now. :ss


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

I thought I would add to this thread again.

I was at a political fundraiser for a gubernatorial candidate on Friday and the host of the party had tons of wine for the guests. I just so happened to be the cigar bearer :ss

Everyone (who smoked the cigars) actually commented on how well the cigars paired with the wine!! So there, Mr. Article Writer Guy-Who-Doesn't-Think-Cigars&Wine-Pair-Well :r


----------

